
Google CEO memo says 48 fired for sexual misconduct - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/25/google-ceo-memo-says-48-fired-for-sexual-misconduct.html
======
jbob2000
Just for context, google has 85,000 employees. They fired 0.0005% due to
sexual harrassment. I wouldn’t call that a sexual harrassment problem, that’s
just humanity, shit is going to happen at that scale.

~~~
cjhopman
You're off by multiple orders of magnitude.

~~~
pariahHN
48/85000 = 0.000564706

I think he just forget to multiply by 100 to get percent instead of ratio -
0.0564706%, which still represents a pretty small fraction. His conclusion is
still valid I think - two orders of magnitude difference still gives you a
tiny number

------
tareqak
Original title: "Google CEO admits company had a sexual harassment problem —
says it has fired 48 employees for sexual misconduct" (32 characters too long)

~~~
threatofrain
I suppose more interesting is that 13 of those were "senior" managers.

------
tdb7893
What's normal for a company? This would be like 1 per every few thousand but I
don't know what numbers generally are.

